

How I won $5000 at a Facebook hackathon without writing a single line of code - mrandrewandrade
http://www.opencompute.org/blog/ocp-hackathon-winner-the-codeless-hack

======
thunderstick
That is pretty awesome, I never knew Facebook did hardware or would even
imagine that they would totally open source it. Really cool to see the hacker
mentality even in the hardware community. I am looking forward to see what
they are going to come out with next...

~~~
digita88
It states that a group of Facebook engineers started the project but it may
not be an official Facebook project that is actively maintained or even
associated with that company.

------
rpowers
I think you wrote a few lines of code. :)

Cool project and neat execution.

~~~
mrandrewandrade
Haha thanks. The point of the blog was that we made the design too complicated
wanting a microcontroller and innate intelligence in the tool when really all
we need were flashing LED's

------
digita88
Thanks for sharing and a really good overview of what you did during the
hackathon.

